# DRL's - 2 vs 4



## sjc7points (Aug 29, 2020)

Hello all, I'm looking to buy an Atlas in the very near future, and was wondering about a difference in DRL's that I've noticed on Atlas' I've seen driving around town. Some of them only have two DRL's that illuminate under the outer most headlight, others I've seen have all four that illuminate under both the inner and outer headlights. Does anyone know if this is a difference in trim, i.e. SE vs SEL (or SE vs SE w/ Tech, etc), or is this a model year difference, i.e. 2020 vs 2021. I've done research on model differences and year differences but can't seem to find a clear answer. I also did a quick search in this forum and couldn't find anything, including in a trim differences thread, but sorry in advance if I missed it somewhere. Anyone familiar with this know the answer? And, if I end up with a trim or year that only have two that light up, is it possible to activate the other two via an OBD tool like Carista? I went through the list of "examples" on Carista's website but the descriptions are always vague so I'm not sure.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

sjc7points said:


> .....Anyone familiar with this know the answer? And, if I end up with a trim or year that only have two that light up, is it possible to activate the other two....


Please explain why you think VW would include the cost of the second set of DRLs but not activate them. IMO, if they are there, they will be lit OE.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

No difference in headlights for MYs 2018-2020 between all trims. Same goes with MY 2021 in all trims, it just a different headlight compared to 2018-2020 MY. 

Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

TablaRasa said:


> No difference in headlights for MYs 2018-2020 between all trims. Same goes with MY 2021 in all trims, it just a different headlight compared to 2018-2020 MY.
> 
> Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


There is a difference in DRL's for the 2021 models. SEL's have dual DRL's










The lower trims have singles. Kinda hard to tell in these photos tho, but if you look closely you can see.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

DJMcGoven said:


> There is a difference in DRL's for the 2021 models. SEL's have dual DRL's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm now that is interesting. It doesn't look like there were differentiation in the order guide for the 2021. Makes me think then that they just disabled it and not hardware? If yes, my big question would be WHY?!?!?

Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

I ask myself all the time why VW does these things lol. It's such a small detail, hopefully it's just software turning the inner strips off.


----------



## sjc7points (Aug 29, 2020)

DJMcGoven said:


> There is a difference in DRL's for the 2021 models. SEL's have dual DRL's
> 
> 
> The lower trims have singles. Kinda hard to tell in these photos tho, but if you look closely you can see.
> ...


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

It's not called out specifically in the order guide as 2 vs 4 DRLs, however the SEL & SEL Premium have the "*LED Performance Headlights with LED Daytime Running Lights (DRL)*" and "*Adaptive Front Lighting System*".


There are completely different headlight assemblies and a difference in hardware. Just because they look the same doesn't mean the are the same.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

gti_addict said:


> It's not called out specifically in the order guide as 2 vs 4 DRLs, however the SEL & SEL Premium have the "*LED Performance Headlights with LED Daytime Running Lights (DRL)*" and "*Adaptive Front Lighting System*".
> 
> 
> There are completely different headlight assemblies and a difference in hardware. Just because they look the same doesn't mean the are the same.


You are right. The order guide is at times confusing. 2021 says also states that it has LED turn signals in the front. And I've seen videos and they don't appear to be LEDs.

Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## spike_africa (Nov 9, 2015)

Yep SEL and SEL premium have a completely different headlight housing. You get both LED rings, you get better LED lights, and you get the adaptive lighting so the lights self adjust every time the car starts and levels them. Plus you get cornering lighting to. A fantastic upgrade over the lower trims. Drove both and the SEL and SEL P were a clear advantage at night.


----------



## ardominguez78 (Jun 9, 2004)

Yes! I just purchased a 2021 vw atlas SE R-LINE with tech, I am totally frustrated at the fact that I only get two DRLs instead of the four. My brother is a sales man at. VW dealer and he verified that SE’s and below have only 2 SELs and above have 4. I really hope it’s just a coding activation . It really make the suv look much cooler with 4 DRLs. Crossing my fingers!!!


----------



## spike_africa (Nov 9, 2015)

ardominguez78 said:


> Yes! I just purchased a 2021 vw atlas SE R-LINE with tech, I am totally frustrated at the fact that I only get two DRLs instead of the four. My brother is a sales man at. VW dealer and he verified that SE’s and below have only 2 SELs and above have 4. I really hope it’s just a coding activation . It really make the suv look much cooler with 4 DRLs. Crossing my fingers!!!


It's a completely different headlight.


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

ardominguez78 said:


> Yes! I just purchased a 2021 vw atlas SE R-LINE with tech, I am totally frustrated at the fact that I only get two DRLs instead of the four. My brother is a sales man at. VW dealer and he verified that SE’s and below have only 2 SELs and above have 4. I really hope it’s just a coding activation . It really make the suv look much cooler with 4 DRLs. Crossing my fingers!!!


Read all of the above, they are physically not the same headlight and have different part numbers. Take a closer look and you'll see there is no light to activate. 

I still don't understand everyone's surprise, you can easily look at all of the vehicles before purchasing and see that SE-Tech and below have 2 and SEL and up have 4 along with a much more advanced headlight system. I guess it's one advantage of paying the extra $$$ for the better trims.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ardominguez78 said:


> Yes! I just purchased a 2021 vw atlas SE R-LINE with tech, I am totally frustrated at the fact that I only get two DRLs instead of the four. My brother is a sales man at. VW dealer and he verified that SE’s and below have only 2 SELs and above have 4. I really hope it’s just a coding activation . It really make the suv look much cooler with 4 DRLs. Crossing my fingers!!!


Your bro did you a disservice for not informing you 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guelo81 (Jan 9, 2021)

I am really upset about this too. Why keep it so hidden as to take things away from a vehicle that clearly has it. I was wondering the same thing when I got my Atlas and why only 2 DRLs were on.


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

Guelo81 said:


> I am really upset about this too. Why keep it so hidden as to take things away from a vehicle that clearly has it. I was wondering the same thing when I got my Atlas and why only 2 DRLs were on.


Lol what? How is it so hidden, and what exactly is taken away from the vehicle? It's pretty clearly defined in the literature that models SE Tech and below have different headlights. 

This is not the first nor will it be the last model that has different headlights for lower model trims. It's just that they make the low models look like the more expensive ones.


----------

